# what a lovely day for a ride



## Part time cyclist (29 Feb 2012)

As the title says what a lovely day for a ride, managed to get out this lunch time for a 18miler its was gorgeous, shorts, short sleeved shirt and fingerless gloves....... and to top it all off just fitted new specialized carbon fibre forks to my sirrus so psychologically it made my bike a million times better because its made it 675 grams lighter


----------



## BSRU (29 Feb 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> As the title says what a lovely day for a ride, managed to get out this lunch time for a 18miler its was gorgeous, shorts, short sleeved shirt and fingerless gloves....... and to top it all off just fitted new specialized carbon fibre forks to my sirrus so psychologically it made my bike a million times better because its made it 675 grams lighter


The sun has just decided to put in an appearance so it should be a lovely ride home tonight, hopefully a little extra detour to take advantage of it, just a shame I forgot my sunglasses .


----------



## compo (29 Feb 2012)

I had a nice ride out this morning but I am still waiting for this sunbathing weather this week that the forecasters kept promising us.


----------



## Camrider (29 Feb 2012)

Total cloud cover for almost all of my 105km loop into Suffolk today. A pleasant ride none the less with much of the route on lanes with very few motorized vehicles.


----------

